# 2012 R3 (non Team) adding Ultegra DI2



## AythanNyah09 (Jul 14, 2012)

Im thinking about upgrading my 2012 R3 from SRAM Rival to the Ultegra DI2 grouppo. My question is:

Do I need to change to a special BB crankset or will the Shimano one suffice? Im seeing some of the other Cervelos with Rotor 3d BB and trying to confirm if I need to piece out the group or I can buy it in one package?


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

AythanNyah09 said:


> Im thinking about upgrading my 2012 R3 from SRAM Rival to the Ultegra DI2 grouppo. My question is:


My question is... what's a "grouppo"?

:aureola:


----------



## LeeBradySL2 (Oct 8, 2010)

AythanNyah09 said:


> Im thinking about upgrading my 2012 R3 from SRAM Rival to the Ultegra DI2 grouppo. My question is:
> 
> Do I need to change to a special BB crankset or will the Shimano one suffice? Im seeing some of the other Cervelos with Rotor 3d BB and trying to confirm if I need to piece out the group or I can buy it in one package?


A rotor, fsa, or similar work fine with shimano as a mix and match. I've done it for years. Just make sure you bin the shimano chain and use a quality kmc chain, they make a big difference imho


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

RJP Diver said:


> My question is... what's a "grouppo"?
> 
> :aureola:


Its better than just a groupo, cuz its electric, lol.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

scottzj said:


> Its better than just a groupo, cuz its electric, lol.


Is that anything like a "gruppo"?


----------

